# Backdrop muslin size question



## Foxtrot_01 (May 17, 2010)

Hello all.
I got a new Flashpoint 13' HIGH, Free Standing Background Support Stand From adorama so I wanted to make my own backdrop.
I have a question about muslin backdrops, Ive seen some very expensive and I also did some research and you can probably make one with half of the money.
I went to Joann fabrics and found white muslin 108 and 120 at $5.99 and $6.99 per yard.

What is the ideal backdrop size? I was thinking going for the 120(10Ft) wide by 24ft(8 yrds), the 10Ft width will give me an extra space to work with models and props and the length, well,  I am a complete newbie but I was thinking if by any means I need to get the stand up to 10Ft I still have 14 ft on the floor to play with, I read somewhere that you want your model or subject around 6 ft away from the backdrop so that will give me 8 Ft to play with? 

I am a noob on this, you guys are the experts. Any ideas will be appreciated.
The 120 wide by 8 yards will be around $60.12 with Miami sales tax included, I have to check Walmart today.
Anyone in Miami know other places to get muslin?

thanks


----------



## Tulsa (May 17, 2010)

10x20.

chances are, the fabric you are looking at will be too thin. I have a cheap Muslin black backdrop from ebay. $30. its too thin. but I just put it over my nice white Muslin and it works great.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2010)

There is no one ideal size.

10 wide x 20 long is very common but it's not big enough for groups of people so they hang them 20 wide and 10 long and lay another 20x10 down do the have 20 wide by 35 long.

Many have several backdrops to add some variety or to complement the color of the clothes the client wore.


----------



## ScottsdaleImages (May 17, 2010)

+1 to both of the previous answers. I have 2 brown muslins that I turn sideways for groups and hang normal for individuals. The wider the better and the longer the better. 

Big question is how are you going to color it? Mine were dyed a solid color by my brother who works in the costume industry on Broadway and had access to large fabric dying tubs. Not sure if that's something you want to run through your local coin laundry place.

Just some thoughts for you....


----------

